# New ACS assessment rules vs. SkillSelect points (Work Experience) � Clarified



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

*New ACS assessment rules vs. SkillSelect points (Work Experience) – Clarified*

Hello All,


I will state my case below and I think this will throw some more light on the current New ACS assessment rules vs. SkillSelect points claimed for Work Experience scenario. 

I’m a B.Tech (BE/Engineering) in electronics and communication and I have a work experience of 6.8 years in India and 1.3 years in Australia. 

1. Before ACS results, my own calculations for points were as follows:

Age + Degree+ IELTS = 55 points

Indian work experience = 6.8 Years (in 5-10 bracket) = 10 points
Au Work Experience = 1.3 years (in 1-3 bracket) = 5 points

Total = 70 points. 


My nominated skillset is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). ACS assessed me as suitable for the skillset nominated and assessed all my work experience properly. However, they added one additional line that the work closely related to nominated skillset is only from April 2009. Basically, they removed initial 4 years of my work experience which was in India. 

Now, the question was: Does DIAC considers the total work experience or do they only consider the work experience related to nominated skillset as approved by ACS? I rang up DIAC and they said that since they are not experts in assessment, they would go by the opinion of the expert accessing authority. To be very honest, they were not making their stance clear and were reading out the statements from their website – very diplomatic replies! 

So I wrote to ACS and they gave me their reply as below:

“Your experience between 2005 to 2009 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application. 
As your Bachelor was *not* relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in 2009. 

2009 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation. 
After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information.”


Based on this I have revisited the points I will be claiming in skillselect

2. After ACS

Age + Degree+ IELTS = 55 points

Indian work experience = 2.8 Years (not even in 3-5 bracket) = 0 points
Au Work Experience = 1.3 years (in 1-3 bracket) = 5 points

Total = 60 points.

I have submitted EOI with 60 points. For this I had to split my India work experience into 2 parts – First part of 4 years experience marked as not relevant and second part of 2.8 years marked as relevant. 



(Apologies for the long post) 


__________________
*IELTS*: Feb 2013; *L*-8.5, *R*-7.5, *W*-8.0, *S*-7.0, *O*-7.0|*ACS*: April 2013 – July 2013|*EOI*: July 2013| :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Chembata said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I will state my case below and I think this will throw some more light on the current New ACS assessment rules vs. SkillSelect points claimed for Work Experience scenario.
> ...



In that case, if graduation is in Mechanical Engineering, do they reduce 6 years of experience???


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> In that case, if graduation is in Mechanical Engineering, do they reduce 6 years of experience???




Hi SunnyK,

I don't believe so. 
As Mechanical Engineering would still be a Bachelor and not relevant to the nominated occupation, it should still be 4 years. 
A friend of mine is a exact fit for the above description and is awaiting ACS results this week. I will update once he gets his results. 

*IELTS*: Feb 2013; *L*-8.5, *R*-7.5, *W*-8.0, *S*-7.0|*ACS*: April 2013 – July 2013|*EOI*: July 2013| :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

I am travelling in the same boat.. Awaiting for the ACS result...Hope they do not deduct 6 years of experience, which leaves me short of 5 points...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I will state my case below and I think this will throw some more light on the current New ACS assessment rules vs. SkillSelect points claimed for Work Experience scenario.
> ...


You did well.


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> In that case, if graduation is in Mechanical Engineering, do they reduce 6 years of experience???


So far what I have learnt from the friends who have received ACS result and this forum is that they are most probably deducting 2 years irrespective of your education and job code.

But what you studied and what code you applied for does not match, they will deduct 4 years.

For eg. You studies B.Com and then moved on to IT, then they will deduct 4 years. As in the case of the chembata, his education is in electronics and communication and applied for computer networking, so 4 years were deducted.


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> You did well.


Thanks Sunlight11.
Any idea when I can expect an invitation for an EOI with 60 points submitted 2 days back?? 



*------------------*
*IELTS*: Feb 2013; *L*-8.5, *R*-7.5, *W*-8.0, *S*-7.0|*ACS*: April 2013 – July 2013|*EOI*: July 2013| :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Thanks Sunlight11.
> Any idea when I can expect an invitation for an EOI with 60 points submitted 2 days back??


Invitations round for 189 takes place on 1st and 3rd Monday of every month. You can expect your invitation on 15th August or 1st Monday of next month for sure.


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

dharmesh said:


> Invitations round for 189 takes place on 1st and 3rd Monday of every month. You can expect your invitation on 15th August or 1st Monday of next month for sure.



Hi Dharmesh,

Did you mean "15th July" or 1st Monday of August?
Then, it is very reassuring, thank you. 


*------------------*
*IELTS*: Feb 2013; *L*-8.5, *R*-7.5, *W*-8.0, *S*-7.0|*ACS*: April 2013 – July 2013|*EOI*: July 2013| :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Hi Dharmesh,
> 
> Did you mean "15th July" or 1st Monday of August?
> Then, it is very reassuring, thank you.


Sorry yes that's what I meant. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> In that case, if graduation is in Mechanical Engineering, do they reduce 6 years of experience???


I am sailing in the same boat, B.Tech EC with 8 year of exp but as per your comment mine should also be reduced by 4 years.....need to cover up the remaining points with IELTS. 4 Years is the maximum which they will reduce. i never heard of anyone reduced more than 6 years.

Good luck to all waiting for ACS


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

I have done my B.Tech EC with 5.6yrs of exp. and my nominated skillset is Developer and Programmer. So even I would be chopped off with 4yrs of experience??? I am planning to apply for assessment this weekend. Pls clarify.


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

2raghu said:


> I have done my B.Tech EC with 5.6yrs of exp. and my nominated skillset is Developer and Programmer. So even I would be chopped off with 4yrs of experience??? I am planning to apply for assessment this weekend. Pls clarify.



Hi 2raghu,

Unfortunate, that appears to be the case. Since your bachelor (Electronics & Communication) does not closely relate to the the skill nominated ( Developer & programmer), it appears, you might loose 4 years as per ACS evaluation. Same case happened with me.


*------------------*
*IELTS*: Feb 2013; *L*-8.5, *R*-7.5, *W*-8.0, *S-*7.0|*ACS*: April 2013 – July 2013|*EOI*: July 2013| :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Hi 2raghu,
> 
> Unfortunate, that appears to be the case. Since your bachelor (Electronics & Communication) does not closely relate to the the skill nominated ( Developer & programmer), it appears, you might loose 4 years as per ACS evaluation. Same case happened with me.
> 
> ...


So only a 7yrs of exp. guy is eligible for australia.. only the bachelor within the nominated occupation being exception. which is a rare in india


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

I wonder what is best ANZSCO code for B.Tech EC guys then 
Also what is difference between Software Engineer and Developer&Programmer codes? Can anyone please clarify. Thanks for your time.


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

2raghu said:


> So only a 7yrs of exp. guy is eligible for australia.. only the bachelor within the nominated occupation being exception. which is a rare in india


Its not about years of exp for eligibility, it the points....you can score points thru state sponsorship or scoring good in IELTS.....to make up your 60 points atleast.


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

2raghu said:


> I have done my B.Tech EC with 5.6yrs of exp. and my nominated skillset is Developer and Programmer. So even I would be chopped off with 4yrs of experience??? I am planning to apply for assessment this weekend. Pls clarify.


yes most probably ACS will cut 4 years so you will assessed for 1.6 year of exp, based on experience of other users.

You can score more point thru IELTS, state sponsor etc


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

Any idea about MCA with job code as software engineer with around 9 years of experience. Pls share your thoughts


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

alwaysonnet said:


> Any idea about MCA with job code as software engineer with around 9 years of experience. Pls share your thoughts


You have safest of situation, if at all they deduct your 4 years you will still be having 5 years. But as MCA is closely related to computers, they might only deduct your 2 years. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

2raghu said:


> I wonder what is best ANZSCO code for B.Tech EC guys then
> Also what is difference between Software Engineer and Developer&Programmer codes? Can anyone please clarify. Thanks for your time.


Well duties will mostly be same,, But for SE, I would include duties such Planning and Architect ... but I wouldn't include these for DP.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

e.Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:


Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after Novermber 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India

Can I get 5 pints for experience??


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

I called DIAC again yesterday and they said they can’t advise one or the other in my case (first post in this thread). They said the CO will definitely take the opinion of the assessing authority as they are experts and the “skilled employment date” is a new requirement from DIAC to ACS to be put in the final report. However, if you are able to convince the CO with enough evidence and prove that your experience deducted by ACS really is relevant to the nominated skill, then you may claim points. 

*Caution*: (verbatim) _Related experience is a very specific term and it doesn’t matter what you or I think, what matters is whether your experience aligns perfectly with the guidelines specified in the respective ANSCO code or unit for the nominated skill. So the CO needs to be convinced along these lines._

I’ve gone ahead and followed the assessment from ACS and claimed points only for those years. 


*----------------------------*
*IELTS*: Feb 2013; *L*-8.5, *R*-7.5, *W*-8.0, *S*-7.0|*ACS*: April 2013 – July 2013|*EOI*: July 2013|:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

2raghu said:


> I wonder what is best ANZSCO code for B.Tech EC guys then
> Also what is difference between Software Engineer and Developer&Programmer codes? Can anyone please clarify. Thanks for your time.


DP includes "hard-core" developing  should have sound knowledge on algorithm, data structures etc. SE focuses on high level design, analysis but has less focus on system level (low level) specifications.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Chembata said:


> I called DIAC again yesterday and they said they can’t advise one or the other in my case (first post in this thread). They said the CO will definitely take the opinion of the assessing authority as they are experts and the “skilled employment date” is a new requirement from DIAC to ACS to be put in the final report. However, if you are able to convince the CO with enough evidence and prove that your experience deducted by ACS really is relevant to the nominated skill, then you may claim points.
> 
> *Caution*: (verbatim) _Related experience is a very specific term and it doesn’t matter what you or I think, what matters is whether your experience aligns perfectly with the guidelines specified in the respective ANSCO code or unit for the nominated skill. So the CO needs to be convinced along these lines._
> 
> I’ve gone ahead and followed the assessment from ACS and claimed points only for those years.


Thank you Chembata for the information. I think this is the correct understanding so far. It would be case by case with CO's judgement. I will not follow ACS assessment and go ahead to claim all work experiences. The experience prior to the skilled date that was required to be considered skilled. Those experiences are highly relevant to the ANZsco code and unit guideline. Employer Reference stated every detail as in align with the ANZSCO guideline.


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

I understand your view point and you are fully entitled to your opinion. 

Two points are a cause for concern here:
1.	DIAC instructed ACS to include a “skilled from date” in the new assessment reports. 
2.	ACS has mentioned that one can claim points after the “skilled from date”. 

Both these inputs are based on the emails from ACS. Reading these together and considering the cost involved in the visa application, I will prefer the least risky option and go by the ACS word, especially since we are uncertain about the consequences at this point.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I got reply from DIAC 

if u justify CO they may overrule skill assessment opinon....


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

jayptl said:


> I got reply from DIAC
> 
> if u justify CO they may overrule skill assessment opinon....


Could you please post the mail conversation...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi sunny

my frnd in Aus went to DIAC office and met CO... showing my skill assessment


----------



## msarkar_expat (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi

I am going to apply for PR. Before that I wanted to check my experience as per ACS new rule. Here is my background:

I have done B.Tech in Information Technology(IT) from India. I have total 8 years of experience as a Software Engineer. Here is the breakup of my work experience:

1. From Sept, 2005 to Aug, 2011 working in India for Indian IT Company

2. From Aug, 2011 to till now working in Australia for Australian IT Company 

Could you please tell me how many years of experience will be granted by ACS for my case if I apply after Aug, 2013?

Also how many points I can claim in total (Indian + AU experience)?

Thanks,
Maitrayee


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

jayptl said:


> I got reply from DIAC
> 
> if u justify CO they may overrule skill assessment opinon....


Hi jayptl,

I was wondering what can we do to justify or convince CO? Providing more detailed 

materials like employment reference? Thanks


----------



## faraz711 (Jul 12, 2013)

Dear Moderators/Senior Expat members.

Need your expert guidance as I am going to apply for my ACS in coming week.
I have completed my 4 years Bachelors degree in 2004 and In employment in an occupation closely related to nominated (Developer Programmer) category since april 2005. I had received a successful ACS assessment in 2011 calculating my work experience as 5 years 3 months (from April 2005 to Oct 2010).

I have started my Masters in 2007 and completed in 2011 which I did not mention in my previous assessment as it was not completed and I have done it during my job. now in April 2013 I have completed my 8 years of employment in same company and field (Software Development). 

My question is, As per new rules, ACS will count my experience as 6 years, can I claim points for my 8 years experience from DIAC?? 

DIAC count my experience after I finished my Bachelors degree, will there be any deduction in my work experience because of my Masters studies although I was on job during my MS?

Please excuse for a lengthy text.


----------



## jain.v2007 (Jun 11, 2013)

What will happen for old candidates, who have old ACS letter, but applied visa recently claiming points based on previous letter?


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

A friend of mine received an update from ACS today, exactly upon the completion of 12 weeks, that they are still in the process of assessment and will be completed this week. Apparently, they are taking more than 12 weeks these days!


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

jain.v2007 said:


> What will happen for old candidates, who have old ACS letter, but applied visa recently claiming points based on previous letter?


Nothing happened, I've heard several applicants successful using the old ACS result letter recently.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

*ACS clarification required???*

Hi All;

I have recently plan to apply for ACS assessment. I have completed my graduation which was BCA in 2005. After this I worked with Dell & IBM BPO's for a period of two years. After that I started working with a software company and have 5 years of experience into software and web development. Now I want to apply as a developer programmer. Kindly advise whether I will be able to score any points for experience or should I try to score better in IELTS(L 9 R 7 S 6.5 W 6.5).

Thanks


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All;
> 
> I have recently plan to apply for ACS assessment. I have completed my graduation which was BCA in 2005. After this I worked with Dell & IBM BPO's for a period of two years. After that I started working with a software company and have 5 years of experience into software and web development. Now I want to apply as a developer programmer. Kindly advise whether I will be able to score any points for experience or should I try to score better in IELTS(L 9 R 7 S 6.5 W 6.5).
> 
> Thanks


If you total experience is 8 years, minimum you will be able to claim is 5 points. Even if they deduct 4 years still you can claim 5 points.


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Chembata said:


> Hi SunnyK,
> 
> I don't believe so.
> As Mechanical Engineering would still be a Bachelor and not relevant to the nominated occupation, it should still be 4 years.
> ...


Hi Chembata, 

Did your friend get any response... What was his ACS result outcome??


----------



## faraz711 (Jul 12, 2013)

dharmesh said:


> If you total experience is 8 years, minimum you will be able to claim is 5 points. Even if they deduct 4 years still you can claim 5 points.


Dear Dharmesh.. Are you sure we can claim points for overall experience in nominated field even if ACS has deducted our 2 years ?? Most of the posts shows that there is chance of rejection if you applying on 60 points ? please tell me as I am in the same boat and looking for a confirmation....


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

faraz711 said:


> Dear Dharmesh.. Are you sure we can claim points for overall experience in nominated field even if ACS has deducted our 2 years ?? Most of the posts shows that there is chance of rejection if you applying on 60 points ? please tell me as I am in the same boat and looking for a confirmation....


max they can deduct is 4 years, so will be left with 4 years for assessment, so u will get 5 points in you bag. higher the points more chances u will have for visa.


----------



## mohdjahangir (Jul 3, 2013)

Chembata said:


> A friend of mine received an update from ACS today, exactly upon the completion of 12 weeks, that they are still in the process of assessment and will be completed this week. Apparently, they are taking more than 12 weeks these days!


i myself waiting for the result, it been almost 12 week but nothing from there side....seems they are taking too much time...one done will post it here


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Hi Chembata,
> 
> Did your friend get any response... What was his ACS result outcome??


Hi SunnyK,


After 12 weeks and 2 days, he received the following response from ACS:

“Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the 2 following actions:
Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.”



~~~


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh noo... This kind of response hurts... He should have filed through RPL at the first instance... Don't know how long it gonna take , if he submits RPL now.....


----------



## parmjit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi guys
I am new on this. I would like to get some information regarding skill select 189 or 190 (Locksmith_323313) .Actually I am running my family based locksmith and safes business. I have degree in bachelor of arts and scored 6 band in Ielts and nearly 8 years experience after study. we are bank approved but i don't have relevant qualification to work, as no one offer any diploma or degree for locksmith, so its actually apprentice based. I score 60 points to fit in skill select category The only thing I am worrying about is am I still eligible to apply for this category or not?.is it must to have relevant qualification to work Or 8 years experience is enough. If any one out there provide me some information then i shall be very thankful to you.
Regards
Parmjit Singh


----------



## parmjit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi guys
I am new on this. I would like to get some information regarding skill select 189 or 190 (Locksmith_323313) .Actually I am running my family based locksmith and safes business. I have degree in bachelor of arts and scored 6 band in Ielts and nearly 8 years experience after study. we are bank approved but i don't have relevant qualification to work, as no one offer any diploma or degree for locksmith, so its actually apprentice based. I score 60 points to fit in skill select category The only thing I am worrying about is am I still eligible to apply for this category or not?.is it must to have relevant qualification to work Or 8 years experience is enough. If any one out there provide me some information then i shall be very thankful to you.
Regards
Parmjit Singh


----------



## ayesha.aykhan (Jul 30, 2013)

*Degree Assesment or RPL*

Hello everyone,
I am looking for your kind advice please. I have to go for ACS. Initially i wanted to engage a Mara agent and after speaking with around 10 agents i am more confuse now because everyone is telling me a different story. And i have decided to do this at my own. Basically I am in a situation where I have no bachelor degree but i have been working as a software developer from 2002. I got my MSc.IT degree in 2010. In between i did my High School, a Computer language certificate and short diploma from London. Can you please advise me whether i should go for skill assessment or RPL in order to claim maximum points?
One agent is saying I cannot go for RPL as I have Master Degree in IT + Vendor Certification.
One is saying If I go for RPL I will get 8 year for work experience deducted because to treaty qualification what so ever. 
Rest are saying to go for RPL and it will give me 10 points after deducting 5 years of experience? Too many contradictions 
Regards,


----------



## parmjit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi There 
I am traveling in same boat. Actually I don't have relevant study to my work but i have 8 years experience so I just contacted TRA Straightway and they told me to go for Rpl-recognition prior learning. But I dont know how rpl work? What visa ll be granted? If you have some information then let me know please.
Thank you
Parmjit


----------



## parmjit (Aug 3, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Hi SunnyK,
> 
> 
> After 12 weeks and 2 days, he received the following response from ACS:
> ...


Hi there
Just wondering that what visa they gona issue when u change your application type? Same skill select or any different one? When i asked to TRA by mail then they told me to do the same. But I dont know wats the exact procedure after Rpl-recognition prior learning. If you have any information then let me know please.
Thanks
parmjit


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

If your application is complicated then i would suggest you to do process through MARA agent instead u do mistake or try again n again.. Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Chembata said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I will state my case below and I think this will throw some more light on the current New ACS assessment rules vs. SkillSelect points claimed for Work Experience scenario.
> ...


Hi

In that case did u submit proofs for all he exp. or just the relevant one.

Regards
Dev


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Chembata said:


> Hi SunnyK,
> 
> 
> After 12 weeks and 2 days, he received the following response from ACS:
> ...


Hi Chembata, 

Did your friend file it again thru RPL?? What is the status of his application?? 
Will it start right from beginning again??


----------



## dipen_trivedi (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello,

I am having 10 years exp from year 2002 to till date as Computer Operator (job duties of System admin)

I have done B.Sc. (Information Science) (3 years course) from Sardar Patel University, Gujarat 
India passed in year 2000

M.Sc. (Information Science) (2 years course) from Sardar Patel University, Gujarat 
India in passed year 2002

Can you please elaborate how much ACS will count my work experience in skill assessment?

Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

9 years( If your duties were of a system admin level).


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

dipen_trivedi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having 10 years exp from year 2002 to till date as Computer Operator (job duties of System admin)
> 
> ...


ACS will deduct one year Straight from experience and if u have done in between ur regular study then those year will deduct frm ur work experience.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

dipen_trivedi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having 10 years exp from year 2002 to till date as Computer Operator (job duties of System admin)
> 
> ...


No. of years??? I'm weak in maths. :-(

But ACS wil deduct 2 years from your experience.. Rest all that remains is the number of years you wil be deemed skilled by ACS... 

All the best


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

KrunalvPatel said:


> ACS will deduct one year Straight from experience and if u have done in between ur regular study then those year will deduct frm ur work experience.


Can you elaborate on this? 

This is totally new and un-heard of...


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Does part time experience during study count towards experience?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> Does part time experience during study count towards experience?


ACS counts, but DIAC not.


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

I've 10 years of experience till March'13 (I left IBM in March & joined Accenture) - all in softwares at diff levels. Though I applied in May for ACS for 261313 I didn't include Accenture. ACS marked my exp skilled from June2005 onwards leaving me 3 months short of 8 years. 

Now I'm planning to submit for ACS review with revised experience. But I've already submit EOI. Now I apply to ACS, should I also change EOI with increased point marking Accenture as Relevant experience (I hope ACS will agree). OR I wait for ACS to respond before I modify EOI?

Seniors please help!!!


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

yaarhoreen said:


> I've 10 years of experience till March'13 (I left IBM in March & joined Accenture) - all in softwares at diff levels. Though I applied in May for ACS for 261313 I didn't include Accenture. ACS marked my exp skilled from June2005 onwards leaving me 3 months short of 8 years.
> 
> Now I'm planning to submit for ACS review with revised experience. But I've already submit EOI. Now I apply to ACS, should I also change EOI with increased point marking Accenture as Relevant experience (I hope ACS will agree). OR I wait for ACS to respond before I modify EOI?
> 
> Seniors please help!!!


You can use the same ACS result letter for your application. Dont have to go for revision as long as u r in same occupation i.e Software engineer. DIAC will accept that. Just update your EOI and add Accenture exp in that. Submit all proof such as payslip, offeer letter , refernce letter from Accenture while lodging VISA. That will do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

kmann said:


> You can use the same ACS result letter for your application. Dont have to go for revision as long as u r in same occupation i.e Software engineer. DIAC will accept that. Just update your EOI and add Accenture exp in that. Submit all proof such as payslip, offeer letter , refernce letter from Accenture while lodging VISA. That will do.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Kmann for your response. But as I didnt share that, so ACS Letter doesn't mention at all about Accenture (my designation also different - Sr Consultant). So how would DIAC consider this new experience as 261313 if ACS has no mention on that?
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

yaarhoreen said:


> Thanks Kmann for your response. But as I didnt share that, so ACS Letter doesn't mention at all about Accenture (my designation also different - Sr Consultant). So how would DIAC consider this new experience as 261313 if ACS has no mention on that?
> :fingerscrossed:


If your job and responsibilities are same, they will definitelt consider it. Moreover I guess you are short of 3 months only.So shoudnot be a problem.

Wait for some seniors advice as well.


----------



## donshoaibuc (Sep 3, 2013)

kmann said:


> If your job and responsibilities are same, they will definitelt consider it. Moreover I guess you are short of 3 months only.So shoudnot be a problem.
> 
> Wait for some seniors advice as well.


seniors can you please shed a light on the above discussion. I am in the same boat as well.


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

*New skill assessment experience*

Hi All,

I submitted ACS skill assessment on 27-Jul, 2013. By this December end, I will have 5 years of experience. If ACS deducts 2 years from my experience as I have degree in ICT Major, I will have result with 2 years 7 months of skilled experience as on today. Do I need to submit Skill assessment again in December to get result of 3 years experience (5 points) ? I still work in the same company so can I just get a employer letter with latest experience(gaining 5 months) + ACS skill assessment result (2 years 7 months) and apply to DIAC?

It would be great if someone could help me.

Please advise.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

anthoney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted ACS skill assessment on 27-Jul, 2013. By this December end, I will have 5 years of experience. If ACS deducts 2 years from my experience as I have degree in ICT Major,
> 
> ...


Anthony , I think you should apply for EOI claiming 5 points. Because DIAC will again assess you experience. Just make sure your current employment Reference letter should not be 20 days or more old.


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Fanish said:


> Anthony , I think you should apply for EOI claiming 5 points. Because DIAC will again assess you experience. Just make sure your current employment Reference letter should not be 20 days or more old.


I am so relieved now. I will wait till December(reference letter will say 5 years experience in Dec) to apply EOI to claim 5 points for 3 years skilled employment experience.

Thanks very much Fanish!!!!


----------



## rk123 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi,

ACS didn't consider my full experience

Actually iam having a total of 6 years but acs considered only 2 years.

But here the problem is i misunderstood and applied for VISA claiming points for 5 years


Can any one plz help me


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi
i have Bachelors Computer Science and Masters Computer Science. Apart from English all other subjects were core computer related subjects. 
I am applying for Project management ICT Proj Manager role. I have 8+years PM experience and 14 Total IT experience. 
Will i also end up with experience getting trimmed down by ACS?


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Senior Expats,

I'm posting this query on behalf of my friend. He is having a couple of experience letter where company logo is there but the company doesn't put the address/ contact number in the letter. Is this an issue with ACS? will they accept such experience letter? He is trying to pursue the previous company to give him a letter with company address in it but if he fails to do so, do ACS reject such exp letter?
Please let me know


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Senior Expats, I'm posting this query on behalf of my friend. He is having a couple of experience letter where company logo is there but


Do not worry if company has website they can pick the address from there. Becoz there certain big MNC where in the letter does have the addresses.


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Fanish said:


> Do not worry if company has website they can pick the address from there. Becoz there certain big MNC where in the letter does have the addresses.


This is a big relief. thanks . i was wondering if they reject such experience letter.


----------



## Gsun_ (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello Guys...

Could you plse guide me on ACS assessment, I am confused due to the trimming of 2 to 4 years exp that is happening lately. Here are my details, could you advise if I will be able to claim 8 years exp, and which ANZSCO should I apply, my role is matching 261312, 261313 code responsibilities. 

Education : Bachelor and Masters Degree in Computer Science 
Work Exp. : 9 years in single company, I have got reference letter as " Application Developer".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*I too got ACS result today & they deducted 4 years from total experience*

Hi Guys,
I too got ACS result today & they deducted 4 years from total experience. I am from Electrical & Electronics background and applied for Software Engineer code.

I don't know on what basis the are deducting this. If they want to stop migration they can change their rule and can completely stop it but no they want money so neither they are stopping and nor allowing


----------



## niat_new (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Your posts are really very informative to new appliers.
I am exploring website these days and planning to migrate australia under state sponsorship.
My 9 year experience is in software testing so I had a full plan to migrate under software tester category.But confusion begins when I am looking CSOL on Australia misgration website,software tester and system test engineer category is present there.My role and responsibilities matches with both the codes but the problem is that in south australia SNOL status of software tester is "Currently Not Available for State Nomination" and for system test engineer it is "Medium".I am not able to decide for skills Assessment application,I should select which Category(Software Tester or System Test Engineer) for getting positive results.

I need your help as I have a plan to apply for it in Nov Month.

Regards,
Nitin Asthana
9650591156


----------



## Raghushan (Nov 22, 2013)

*ACS Assesment*

Hi Expats,

I am new to this forum. I have some clarifications on ACS assessment.Please throw some light to proceed further and what is the procedure involved in submitting it.

I am holding a Bachelors degree in Electrical & Electronics Engineering completed in 2008.
I have got 5 years of work experience in software field in which initial 2.8 years was served in one organization(Scope International) & rest in BA Continuum India Pvt ltd. The designations were different in both the organizations(Programmer analyst & Senior Software engineer). I am little skeptical about the ANZSCO code ,whether to go with 261311, 261312 or 261313. 

My queries are :- 
1. Will they consider all my 5 years experience for points calculation ?
2. Will those different designations in my career affect my points?
3. Will there be any specific number of applications they consider for a particular ANZSCO code in year

Thanks in advance


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Raghushan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have some clarifications on ACS assessment.Please throw some light to proceed further and what is the procedure involved in submitting it.
> 
> ...


1. Summary of criteria is given here.
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf

Normally if you don't have an ICT major degree, they might deduct 4-6 years.

The point calculation is not done by ACS. It is done by DIAC. There's no rule in DIAC yet that says this number of years would be deducted etc. It seems that the decision lies with the case officer.

2. I don' think so.

3. Whom do you mean by "they"? If ACS, No. If DIAC yes.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Raghushan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have some clarifications on ACS assessment.Please throw some light to proceed further and what is the procedure involved in submitting it.
> 
> ...



1)Coming to the first part of your question..since your not from a computing /IT background(-EEE as mentioned) and ur working in an IT field..they will deduct 4 yrs out of your total experience(irrespective of any no of companies)..
2)secondly your job designation here will matter little as they have different names for the same job in different countries..what matters most is the roles and responsibilities u put in your letter, they will look at them and make a final assessment..and
3)finally yes, invitations are specific and they will be sent out to eligible candidates as long as the occupational ceiling(ANZSCO) is not filled up..u can check for current ceilings here..
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/- then click on reports then on occupational ceilings down thr..
hope this answers all ur questions...goodluck!! 
:wave:


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Raghushan said:


> Hi Expats, I am new to this forum My queries are :- 1. Will they consider all my 5 years experience for points calculation ? 2. Will those different designations in my career affect my points? 3. Will there be any specific number of applications they consider for a particular ANZSCO code in year Thanks in advance


Please find my reply to your queries:-
1. No as per the my understanding.
2. No.
3. Yes.


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello Expats,

Please shed some light based on your experience as to how +ve my assessment would be with following education and exp:

1. B.A Hons English (Regular from DU)
2. GNIIT (Regular from NIIT)
3. MCA from SMU - Distance education
4. 10+ Yrs of exp with one organisation (all in testing)
4. ISTQB, PRINCE2 certified.

Really worried about my assessment 

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

kimh said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Please shed some light based on your experience as to how +ve my assessment would be with following education and exp:
> 
> ...


Well according to the criteria, they will deduct 6 years.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> 1. Summary of criteria is given here.
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf
> 
> Normally if you don't have an ICT major degree, they might deduct 4-6 years.
> ...



I think contents of your electronics paper may be considered as ICT content, so you may get away with only 4-5 years instead of 6 years....Apply anyways and see what they have to say ....All the best!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

BTW guys, my mate got his assessment from ACS yesterday. He has a 4 year bachelors degree in Electrical and Electronics Engineering. I thought ACS will consider his degree to be equivalent to an ICT minor. However, they have considered it as equivalent to an AQF with ICT major.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> BTW guys, my mate got his assessment from ACS yesterday. He has a 4 year bachelors degree in Electrical and Electronics Engineering. I thought ACS will consider his degree to be equivalent to an ICT minor. However, they have considered it as equivalent to an AQF with ICT major.


That is great news for him . Were only 2 years deducted for him ?


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Guys,

In my ACS - these are the comments mentioned:

" Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Osmania University completed March 2003 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after April 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled

level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 02/04 - 01/05 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: ABC
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/05 - 06/07 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: ABC
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/07 - 12/08 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: ABC
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/08 - 05/13 (4yrs 5mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: ABC

Now, almost one year 3 months have been deducted from my experience, if I wait till April 2014 I would still fall under more than 8 years of experience to claim complete 15 points. Do I need to wait as I have received my Invitation to apply Visa ? till April 2014 ? or shall I go ahead right away so that, I am falling shortage of just 4 months to complete 8 years. Does DIBP accepts that ? Do, I need to conform with the immigration team ??

Please suggest & other folks comments are also welcome here 

THanks in advance. BTW this is for subclass 189

Regards,


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

misguided said:


> That is great news for him . Were only 2 years deducted for him ?


Yes.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Will ACS deduct 2 or 4 years?*

Hey Guys,

I have a total of 26 months of relevant experience working as a Business Analyst. So clearly, I cannot claim any pts for Work Experience. However, for ACS to assess my degree as Major in Computing, will they be looking for 2 years or 4 years of experience to deduct?

I hold..
1) Bachelors degree in Management Studies - BMS from India. (Click here to see modules studied under syllabus tab) 
2) MSc in IT, Management and Organisational from UK (Click here to see modules studied)
3) PRINCE 2 practitioner Certificate (got that in September 2008 and as any certificate is valid for 5 years, it just expired 2 months ago this year, But I think I can still use that to show to ACS, what do you guys think?)

Work experience wise,
Have some gaps in between (out of job + been part of irrelevant jobs to the chosen occupation) - Which ofcorse I don't intend to show to ACS as submitting CV is optional, isn't it?
However my last 2 years, 2 months(still working here as BA) are totally relevant and my reference letter quite covers the roles and responsibilities as stated in ANZSCO CODE DESCRIPTIONS PDF on ACS website.(I had asked my employer to refer to this PDF while drafting an experience letter so he can ensure there isn't much gap in what I have done and what ACS would want to see on such a letter)

Now what do you think guys..
1) Will ACS deduct 2 years? Will it consider my MSc and PRINCE 2 taken together as Major in Computing?
2) Will ACS deduct 4 years? Which I don't have and hence will the outcome be -ve? Since my bachelor degree is not ICT Major?


----------



## Nanhi (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi i what roles and responsibilities Acs want in experience letter to access my work incomputer network and system engineer thanx


akhil_devraj said:


> Hello Guys,
> In my ACS - these are the comments mentioned:
> 
> " Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> ...


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

*Confusion about Points Calculation*

Dear all, 

One of my friend applied for ACS and he has got positive assessment but the issue is the calculation of points. I am attaching ACS extract below to have better understanding about the work experience.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Science from XYZ completed December 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer & Information Sciences from XYZ
completed December 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/05 - 08/07 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: 
Country: 
Dates: 08/07 - 05/12 (4yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: 
Country: 
Dates: 05/12 - 08/13 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer/Team Lead
Employer: 
Country: 



Calculated the points below. 


1. Age - 25
2. Qualification - 15
3. Work Experience - 5
4. English - 10
5 - State Sponsorship - 5


I would appreciate if you guys please advice on this points calculation??


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> Dear all,
> 
> One of my friend applied for ACS and he has got positive assessment but the issue is the calculation of points. I am attaching ACS extract below to have better understanding about the work experience.
> 
> ...


Can you guys please take a look and provide your valuable response. 

Thanks


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello All,
I am pretty new to this site and this is first posting. I am applying for Subclass 190 Work Visa. Next month I am starting with stage 1. I have two questions to ask:
1. Do I need to go with IELTS General or Academic?

2. I am having 6.5 years of Experience in IT but my B.Tech. is with Electronics & Communications. So I come under ICT Minor. My question here is, how many points will i get for work experience? Will it zero points? 

Thanks
Uday K


----------



## PRAFMADH (Dec 14, 2012)

*skill assessment expiring date*

Hello,

my skill assessment is expiring after 24 months on 24th Oct 2014. 

does the skill assessment should be valid at the time submitting EOI or lodging visa class 189?

I tried to searching for answers on immigration website and this forum too, but could not get any answers.

Thanks for your time for replying.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

bhashmi said:


> Can you guys please take a look and provide your valuable response.
> 
> Thanks


The calculation looks ok. However, which state offers sponsorship for software engineers?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

PRAFMADH said:


> Hello,
> 
> my skill assessment is expiring after 24 months on 24th Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


That is an uncommon question. Logically, I think it should be valid by the time you lodge EOI.


----------



## PRAFMADH (Dec 14, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> That is an uncommon question. Logically, I think it should be valid by the time you lodge EOI.



thanks for the reply.


----------



## nelly2k (Apr 27, 2014)

*Is work experience counts during the study for 189*

Hi everyone, can anyone explain how work experience counts for visa 189 (permanent independent) 

my situation: 2010 - Diploma in IT straight after
I started to work as Software Developer and started bachelor degree course. 

I was working 1.5 years part time (20 or greater hours per week, paid) during studying 
than I was awarder by scholarship and was working as intern next 6 months- it was part of my degree such as industrial project, but still full-time and paid 

as soon as it finished, I obtained degree and started in new company where I have worked for 1.5 years (full-time, paid) 

Both Diploma and Degree were evaluated as Majors in IT by ACS 

Question: Do I have 3 years of work experience for 189 visa? 

Thanks for answers and comments.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

nelly2k said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone explain how work experience counts for visa 189 (permanent independent)
> 
> my situation: 2010 - Diploma in IT straight after
> I started to work as Software Developer and started bachelor degree course.
> ...


Depends on where you got your diploma from and the date of your assessment. If in Australia, and before the new assessment scheme yes you can claim 3 years. If not, No. 2 years of your 3.5 work experience would have been deducted by ACS to assess you as skilled. So you can't claim 3 years to get that additional 5 points.

Your ACS assessment letter will say that they consider you are as skilled after this specific date. You can only claim work experience after that date to get points.


----------



## ram.indtoaus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello All,

One query on related issue:

I just submitted my EOI.
I have 6+ years of work exp(in IT) + B.E in Electronics and Communication.
I am applying for the ANSZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer)
ACS had deducted 4 years and effectively given a 2+ years of work exp.

However, in the EOI submitted, I have put my entire work experience hence the EOI as of now takes 10 points for work Exp. So it proposes 65 points.

Now my question - Should I actually update only 2+ years of work exp in EOI so that my points become 55? Or will the DIBP revert back saying the actual points are not 65 but 55? If DIBP will revert back, then how many days can I expect them to communicate the same back.


Thanks,
Ramnath Shenoy


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi All..
I'm in AUS with 457 since 22 Months.Planning to apply for PR. My education was in M.Sc Electronics and working as systems analyst, I guess falls into 261312 (Developer Programmer).
I got experience since Jan 2005, with same company I came to AUS in 2013.
My overall Experience is 9Years 10Months as of now in which 22 Months in AUS. If they deduct 4 years (hopefully not more) comes down to 5 Years + which gives me 10 Points for Overseas exp. Will I also get 5 Points for 1 Year AUS exp? Or It should be like 5 Years Overseas + 1 Year AUS to get total 10 +5 points? 
Apologies if it was answered elsewhere. 

Thanks
Satya.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ram.indtoaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One query on related issue:
> 
> ...


If you lodge you EOI with all your 
Experience and you are invited with say 65 points. However, after lodging the visa if your point score falls below 60 or the cutoff point of your invite date was 65 you have 99.99% chances of visa refusal.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

idlebrain said:


> Hi All..
> I'm in AUS with 457 since 22 Months.Planning to apply for PR. My education was in M.Sc Electronics and working as systems analyst, I guess falls into 261312 (Developer Programmer).
> I got experience since Jan 2005, with same company I came to AUS in 2013.
> My overall Experience is 9Years 10Months as of now in which 22 Months in AUS. If they deduct 4 years (hopefully not more) comes down to 5 Years + which gives me 10 Points for Overseas exp. Will I also get 5 Points for 1 Year AUS exp? Or It should be like 5 Years Overseas + 1 Year AUS to get total 10 +5 points?
> ...


If they deduct 4 years then you have 5 years 10 months of experience left. Out of this, you have worked around 2 years in Australia. So you will get,

3-5 years overseas - 5 points
1-3 years in Australia - 5 points

In total you will get 10 points.


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> If they deduct 4 years then you have 5 years 10 months of experience left. Out of this, you have worked around 2 years in Australia. So you will get,
> 
> 3-5 years overseas - 5 points
> 1-3 years in Australia - 5 points
> ...


Oh really?? I was told I will get 10 points for 5-8 Year Overseas and on top of that 5 Points for AUS exp. In that case I will have exactly 60 Points as per my calculation ( Age 25pts + IELTS 10Pts + Education 15Pts + Exp 10Pts). Any change in policy would tamper my chances).


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

idlebrain said:


> Oh really?? I was told I will get 10 points for 5-8 Year Overseas and on top of that 5 Points for AUS exp. In that case I will have exactly 60 Points as per my calculation ( Age 25pts + IELTS 10Pts + Education 15Pts + Exp 10Pts). Any change in policy would tamper my chances).


I only gave my analysis for the described scenario. You assumed that 4 years would be deducted right? In that case how can you have 5-8 years of overseas work experience (You mentioned that you have been working close to two years in Australia?)? If 4 years are deducted from your 9 years, you only have 5 years of work experience left. Out of those 5 years, you have been working in Australia for close to two years.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

idlebrain said:


> Hi All..
> I'm in AUS with 457 since 22 Months.Planning to apply for PR. My education was in M.Sc Electronics and working as systems analyst, I guess falls into 261312 (Developer Programmer).
> I got experience since Jan 2005, with same company I came to AUS in 2013.
> My overall Experience is 9Years 10Months as of now in which 22 Months in AUS. If they deduct 4 years (hopefully not more) comes down to 5 Years + which gives me 10 Points for Overseas exp. Will I also get 5 Points for 1 Year AUS exp? Or It should be like 5 Years Overseas + 1 Year AUS to get total 10 +5 points?
> ...


Mate your total experience = 118 months
Australia experience = 22 months
You get 5 points for Australia experience 
Overseas exp = 118-22 = 96
If ACS deducts 48 months then 96-48 = 48 so you can only claim 5 points for overseas experience.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

New ACS rules ( of deduction) has made life difficult for many aspirants and may have possibly killed the dreams of many others...


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I think I've put myself into trouble unintentionally. Please help.

I have experience from Feb 2005 till date. Applied for ACS assessment in July 2014 and got a positive result in Aug 2014 where they counted my experience from Feb 2007 - Jul 2014.

Now while filling out the EOI form, I mentioned my experience from Feb 2005 till date which made it 65 points and I got an invite. (9.5 years of experience = 20 points)

I just realized that I should have probably entered the experience from the time ACS counted it i.e. Feb 2007 which would have made it 60 points. (7.5 yrs of exprience = 15 points)

Now I fear when DIBP calculates my points and it turns out to be less than what I claimed in EOI, I'll get a rejection.

I was so excited about the invitation that I got on Nov 28th and didn't realize this fact until now.

Please advise on the next steps?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

SamSyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I think I've put myself into trouble unintentionally. Please help.
> 
> ...


If on the date you received invite the point cutoff was 60 points you might get through. My agent made the same mistake but the CO was kind enough and I got the grant. However I would request others to pitch in with there inputs.


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, I checked the website and the cut off point seemed to be 60 on that date.

Would definitely appreciate any more comments on this.


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

Another mistake that I made in EOI due to lack of knowledge was that instead of leaving my current job end date as blank (to indicate ongoing employment), I marked the date I was filing the EOI on.

How do you see this might affect my visa application?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

SamSyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I think I've put myself into trouble unintentionally. Please help.
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure you are 'jumping the queue' as you overclaimed and your points. Someone down the line, missed his invite because of this. pretty sure the CO will pick that up. Huge gamble there mate.


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

blak3 said:


> Im pretty sure you are 'jumping the queue' as you overclaimed and your points. Someone down the line, missed his invite because of this. pretty sure the CO will pick that up. Huge gamble there mate.


Well, it wasn't intentional, just a human error as I DO have the work experience that I claimed while sending my EOI but it just skipped my mind that ACS has subtracted 2 years from it! Even after subracting 2 years (as per ACS), I still get 60 points. Anyway, what is done, is done mate, now the question is what to do next? Please advise if possible. Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

SamSyd said:


> Well, it wasn't intentional, just a human error as I DO have the work experience that I claimed while sending my EOI but it just skipped my mind that ACS has subtracted 2 years from it! Even after subracting 2 years (as per ACS), I still get 60 points. Anyway, what is done, is done mate, now the question is what to do next? Please advise if possible. Thanks


In this case if CO deems fut he/she will send an email asking for your permission to correct the EOI score. And if the CO takes it the other way round then a rejection. I am not sure about what you can do at this stage but my agent also claimed 65 points instead of 60 abd still I got the grant.


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> In this case if CO deems fut he/she will send an email asking for your permission to correct the EOI score. And if the CO takes it the other way round then a rejection. I am not sure about what you can do at this stage but my agent also claimed 65 points instead of 60 abd still I got the grant.


Thanks a lot Sevnik0202. You got lucky you got a kind CO. Here I would mention that I haven't filed my visa application yet so I still have an option to let the invite lapse and edit the EOI and wait for the next invite... BUT that'll be a waste of time and there's no guarantee if I'll get another invite! So I'm in a huge state of confusion :confused2: as I very much want to avail this opportunity and at the same time I wouldn't want to waste a hefty amount of money and get a rejection too!


----------



## haydeepus (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Friends,

I'm new to this form and planning to submit my certificate for ACS evaluation. 

From my side BA Continuum India pvt ltd 's employee reference letter is still pending.Any forum members can help/guide me in this or please share your experience with this company in this case.

Regards,
Deepak


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

Have you considered the possibility of getting a notarised reference letter for a college?


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

SamSyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I think I've put myself into trouble unintentionally. Please help.
> 
> ...


Could you please update your status now? Thanks


----------



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

SamSyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I think I've put myself into trouble unintentionally. Please help.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a similar situation. I have a total experience of 9+ years, starting April 2006. 
First 6 years with Employer 1 and then on with my current employer.
ACS assessment deducted 4 years of experience. Its says "The following employment after April 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

I raised an EOI for subclass 190 and I mentioned the total experience from 2006 in the employment details. I received invitation to apply for state nomination(NSW). Since I have given all 9 years of experience, My points in EOI are shown as 65. If only 5+ years are considered, it will be 60 which will still make me eligible.

My question is, Can I proceed aand apply for state nomination with actual employment history of 9 years that I mentioned in EOI?
Or, Should I update EOI with experience as per ACS assessment? If I have to update as per ACS assessment, Should I breakup my 6yrs experience with Employer 1 and mark 4 years as irrelevant? And, Once I submit this new updated EOI, should I wait for new invitation or can proceed with the one I received?

Please suggest me so that I can work on it before my invitation gets expired.

BTW, other points I get are Age - 30 (I am aged 30) and Education - 15 (Bachelors Degree), IELTS - 0(W - 6, S - 7, R - 8, L - 7.5)

Regards,
Chakri.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Already answered in another thread.

*Visa filing with over-claimed points* has very serious consequences LIKE *No Refund of Visa Fees.*

*READ THIS:*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/676489-skilled-independent-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html

Regards,
Jeetendra



Chakri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar situation. I have a total experience of 9+ years, starting April 2006.
> First 6 years with Employer 1 and then on with my current employer.
> ...


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello

I worked as Software Developer from 1998 to 2002 in AAA company, then I took a break to complete my graduation from 2002 to 2006.
Rejoined AAA company and worked there for 6 months and left that Job to join BBB company as Software Engineer, worked there for 2 years and left for another opportunity in CCC company and working there ever since.

I applied for ACS assessment in 2013 and showed experience of only BBB and CCC company and was successfully assessed as 261313 but fell short of points because of the skilled period. So I gave up this whole PR thing.

My previous ACS result is expiring this month and now I want to show all my experience, the one after my graduation in 2006 (which ACS recognised as legitimate) and the one prior to my graduation (AAA company which I didn't mentioned in my previous ACS application)

I want to know would it be right to do so.

Should I go for an entirely new application or linked application.

Previously I was not in good terms with the AAA company which is changed now and I can get the experience letter from them now.

Software Developer was my role in AAA company while Software Engineer is the job title here in BBB and CCC company. What result should I expect from ACS. Will they consider my pre graduation experience as part of the post graduation experience, how much experience will they deduct.

Your reply will be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Khurram Hasan


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

justujoo said:


> Hello
> 
> I worked as Software Developer from 1998 to 2002 in AAA company, then I took a break to complete my graduation from 2002 to 2006.
> Rejoined AAA company and worked there for 6 months and left that Job to join BBB company as Software Engineer, worked there for 2 years and left for another opportunity in CCC company and working there ever since.
> ...


Any ideas seniors?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
You have already been answered here by Keeda...Kindly read this..

**Check this out*




justujoo said:


> Any ideas seniors?


----------



## srismiley (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,

I'm posting on behalf of my friend, 
-------
I have completed 1 year PGDCA(Post graduate diploma in Computer Applications) with ICT as Mojor after my Intermediate(Plus 2).

Currently, I'm having around 9+ yrs of IT experience as a consultant, would like to apply for 189 Subclass visa, for which I'm little concerned about my education 
and the points score.

Need some advice on what points I can get for my experience?

Age < 30 = 30 points
Total Experience 9+ years after PGDCA = How many will be considered by ACS after evaluation ?
PGDCA Education = I believe 10 Points, correct if I'm wrong
TOEFL - Band 7 = 10 points

please help me with proper advice, so that i can make some decision and apply for ACS.
-------
Thanks,
Sri


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

srismiley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm posting on behalf of my friend,
> -------
> ...


1 year diploma is not equilavent to Oz diploma . I dont think it will fetch 10 points unless you have other qualification to complement this. Others can shed more light on this...


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

pulikali said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I will state my case below and I think this will throw some more light on the current New ACS assessment rules vs. SkillSelect points claimed for Work Experience scenario.
> ...



Hi,

I just went through your profil and wanted to ask one thing how come your overall IELTS score is 7 when you have scored 8.5 in L and 8 in W
Which version of IELTS did you give academic or general?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> 1 year diploma is not equilavent to Oz diploma . I dont think it will fetch 10 points unless you have other qualification to complement this. Others can shed more light on this...


Right. Check the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. From what I remember, there is a requirement to have minimum 3 semesters (1.5 years) and minimum 50% ICT content.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

srismiley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm posting on behalf of my friend,
> -------
> ...


Which uni gave you your PGDCA? Does not sound a real PGDCA to me if it can be done after +2.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

The updated website lends a lot of clarity on this confusion. I quote from the official website - Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

"You can receive up to 20 points for skilled employment.

To claim points for skilled employment you must have, in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, at least 20 hours of paid work per week in your nominated skilled occupation and/or a closely related occupation.
Skilled employment is where:
*the relevant assessing authority provides an opinion in your suitable skills assessment that your employment is skilled (you must use the date that skilled employment commenced stated in your skills assessment) *
your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority on their website."

I hope this resolves the confusion once and for all for everyone...

The link for the above is - Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Cheers!


----------



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

*Need help and I am confused*

Hi I have a very specific enquiry on my visa application EOI submission for subclass 189 PR and might be similar to many.

Background - 

1. Work Experience - from Jan/2009 to till date

ACS - deducted 4 years and is applicable after Jan/2013 

Total years of experience as of now 3 years, below is the breakdown (hence as it is 3 years I can claim 5 points, but work experience in Australia has detrimental effect on my EOI)

Australia(in between my total experience) - From Jan/2013 to Dec/2013 (actually from Aug/2012 but considering only after ACS)

UK - From Jan/2014 to Jan/2015

India - From Feb/2015 to till date

Requesting you to please let me know how much points I can claim for Job experience? 
As because, in Skill select under employment tab I was unable to claim 5 points for inside Australia or for outside Australia, in-spite of having 3 years total job exp. 
Please guide me on this. 

2. English - Received 10 points

3. Age - 29 - Received 30 points

4. Education - Received 15 points

Total - 55 points for 189 subclass (excluding job experience )


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

ausbanerj said:


> Hi I have a very specific enquiry on my visa application EOI submission for subclass 189 PR and might be similar to many.
> 
> Background -
> 
> ...



After January 2013 suggests that they will commence counting your experience as skilled from February 2013: ergo, you have another month to run before you have effectively completed a three year period of skilled employment. However, what clouds the issue slightly is the fact that you have a mixture of work experience within and without Australia. 

If one of your years was (in its entirety) completed in Australia after your skill met date, then you would be entitled to 5 points; however, as your skill met date was after January 2013, it appears you did not complete a full year. Therefore, consideration has to be given to your work experience after this time outside of Australia, which is showing as two years. For work experience points to be given for time served outside of Australia, you need to demonstrate three years' experience.

Based on what you have indicated in your post, it therefore seems necessary for you to complete a further year's work experience outside of Australia in order to qualify for 5 points for 3 years' post-Skill Met experience.


----------



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

*Hmm*



ScotDownUnder said:


> After January 2013 suggests that they will commence counting your experience as skilled from February 2013: ergo, you have another month to run before you have effectively completed a three year period of skilled employment. However, what clouds the issue slightly is the fact that you have a mixture of work experience within and without Australia.
> 
> If one of your years was (in its entirety) completed in Australia after your skill met date, then you would be entitled to 5 points; however, as your skill met date was after January 2013, it appears you did not complete a full year. Therefore, consideration has to be given to your work experience after this time outside of Australia, which is showing as two years. For work experience points to be given for time served outside of Australia, you need to demonstrate three years' experience.
> 
> Based on what you have indicated in your post, it therefore seems necessary for you to complete a further year's work experience outside of Australia in order to qualify for 5 points for 3 years' post-Skill Met experience.


It seems so, as if my work experience in Australia is penalizing me and looks like I can only claim after Jan 2017

I was with my skill select application / EOI submission but unable to claim my job experience 5 points in-spite of having 3 years of work experience (after ACS deducted 4 years from my 7 years of job experience)

English - 10 points
Age-30 points
Education-15 points
Job- suppose to get 5 points, but in that 3 years of exp. I spend 11 months in Australia, which is splitting my experience into two 
Inside Australia - 11 months < 1 year
Outside Australia - 25 months < 3 years 
But over all I have 3 years of experience.

Claiming for 60 points.

very confusing


----------



## Tripank14 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi @ausbanerj , did you get more clarity on the points calculation for exp split. i am in similar situation now with 8 months of Aus exp seems will go unaccounted for .





ausbanerj said:


> It seems so, as if my work experience in Australia is penalizing me and looks like I can only claim after Jan 2017
> 
> I was with my skill select application / EOI submission but unable to claim my job experience 5 points in-spite of having 3 years of work experience (after ACS deducted 4 years from my 7 years of job experience)
> 
> ...


----------



## blessdivs (Feb 2, 2016)

*Mismatch: education & skilled occupation*

Hi All, request you to pls answer the below query reg mismatch of education and job role.
I am trying for Australia PR, have already written PTE-A and have 79+ in each section (20 points), have 30 points from age and 15 points from higher education (B.Tech & MBA). Total = 65 pts.
Next step is to do the ACS Skill Assessment. I did my B.Tech in Mechanical Engg and then worked as a Software Engineer with an IT company for 3.5 years. Then I did my MBA.
As you see, my educational qualification will not match the ICT units. 
Can I apply for PR under subclass 189, even if I get -ve or insufficient in ACS (which I probably will bcoz of education mismatch), as I have more tha 60 points? I don't need any points from work exp.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

blessdivs said:


> Hi All, request you to pls answer the below query reg mismatch of education and job role.
> I am trying for Australia PR, have already written PTE-A and have 79+ in each section (20 points), have 30 points from age and 15 points from higher education (B.Tech & MBA). Total = 65 pts.
> Next step is to do the ACS Skill Assessment. I did my B.Tech in Mechanical Engg and then worked as a Software Engineer with an IT company for 3.5 years. Then I did my MBA.
> As you see, my educational qualification will not match the ICT units.
> Can I apply for PR under subclass 189, even if I get -ve or insufficient in ACS (which I probably will bcoz of education mismatch), as I have more tha 60 points? I don't need any points from work exp.


Unfortunately in your case, you won't get a positive result for any of the ACS assessed occupations due to your non-ICT qualifications. You will need at least 6 years of work experience.

Without a positive skills assessment, you won't be able to apply for PR.

Your options are to either wait until you have 6 years of ICT work experience or see if you can get a positive assessment from EA for any engineering occupation based on just your mechanical engineering degree.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Guys,

I need help. I am going to do my skill assessment for the first time.

Previously I did skill assessment from my agent for ICT Business Analyst. Now, I want to go for assessment of ICT Analyst Programmer.

Its stated on ACS website "Important Note: If you have a previous assessment with the ACS you MUST link this to your new application. Unlinked applications will be extensively delayed." 

1. While filling online application, do I have to click on 'Linking to an Earlier application' and fill it?

2. Would ACS doubt and ask about skill assessment change?

3. Would there be any queries while filing Visa?

I would highly appreciate your response on this. Thanks.


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Can someone please reply to my doubt about ACS result interpretation:


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1005898-acs-processing-time-line-2016-a-7.html#post10469738


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need help. I am going to do my skill assessment for the first time.
> 
> ...


1. Yes.

2. They usually don't ask back but simply deliver the result as a positive or negative assessment. I know one person received a negative after trying for 261313 when she already was assessed positive for 261111. No problems with that either as she eventually received 190-NSW invite a couple of weeks ago for her original 261111 and has now applied for the 190 visa as well.

3. No. You are to input just one assessment ID in your visa application. No questions asked as long as it is a valid ID.


----------



## Akaay (Jul 11, 2016)

*Experience*

Hi,

I want to apply for ACS skill assessment. I completed my Bachelors of technology in computer science engineering in June 2012. And my masters of Science in computer science in July 2016. 
I have work experience from two companies.

Company 1 : - 01/21/2013 - 09/28/2013
Company 2 :- 10/04/2013 - 12/31/2014

Will they count this experience as 2 years ? 

Thanks


----------



## lenin (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi All,

My EOI was submitted on June 20, 2016 with 60 points
(Age - 25,Degree - 15,Work Exp - 10,PTE- 10)

ACS responded to consider my work exp from June 2008 to till date.

As per ACS calculation my Work Exp: 
India Exp - 7 Years 1 month until July 2016 (10 points for this) out of total 10 years and 3 years deducted by ACS.
Australia Exp - 9 months

It is for the same company in India and Australia.

If EOI system take that 9 months of Aus exp into my work exp, then i will get 7 years 10 months and in another 2 months(ed of sep) will complete my 8 years then 5 
points will get added. so finally will get 65 points.


1) Can the EOI system will automatically take my Australia experience of 9 months to my work experience and total as 7 years 10 months? 
or
will it consider Aus 9 months exp as separate and my work exp as only 7 years 1 month?

Please advise and any help how to present this in EOI would be helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## anuarora (May 4, 2012)

Guys...Need advise on my case.

I have worked with only One company which is India based. During 2008-09, I was in Australia for 1 year. My company has issued a letter with joining date as 1 Feb 2006 till today with role responsibilities. As my joining and base location is India - so the letter does not say anything about Australia exp.

How should i handle this situation. I can not get different letters as HR is not ready.

Can I just attach Visa and Entry/Exit Stamps of Australia as proof for ACS?

I am confused. With this, I can hope to get 5 points - otherwise, i will not be able.

In ACS application - should I fill three rows with (a) India exp then (b) Aus Exp and then again (c) India exp....These all be supported by one letter only and that just says my India joining date to Till today


Pls advise


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Akaay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for ACS skill assessment. I completed my Bachelors of technology in computer science engineering in June 2012. And my masters of Science in computer science in July 2016.
> I have work experience from two companies.
> ...


Yes, this will very well count as having the required experience to meet the skill level. Your skill-met-date in this case will be the date of completion of your masters degree. This exact scenario is explained in their Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, page#5, Example#2


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lenin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My EOI was submitted on June 20, 2016 with 60 points
> (Age - 25,Degree - 15,Work Exp - 10,PTE- 10)
> ...


Unfortunately the EOI system does not count onshore experience into the offshore category. Your 9 months of Australian experience neither will award you any onshore points nor count towards offshore points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

anuarora said:


> Guys...Need advise on my case.
> 
> I have worked with only One company which is India based. During 2008-09, I was in Australia for 1 year. My company has issued a letter with joining date as 1 Feb 2006 till today with role responsibilities. As my joining and base location is India - so the letter does not say anything about Australia exp.
> 
> ...


Any other letter stating you worked in Australia should work out just fine, or if you are not able to manage that, you can try your luck with whatever documents you have to prove your onshore work (payslips, tax documents, etc).

Yes, you will need 3 different entries and the same letter uploaded for each of them.


----------



## lenin (Aug 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Unfortunately the EOI system does not count onshore experience into the offshore category. Your 9 months of Australian experience neither will award you any onshore points nor count towards offshore points.


R u sure?
My agent told that 9 months will get added into my work exp
Also they said if i was there more than one year in Australia then will get 5 points and that exp only can not be included but here i was there for 9 months.

Please advise and confirm.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lenin said:


> R u sure?
> My agent told that 9 months will get added into my work exp
> Also they said if i was there more than one year in Australia then will get 5 points and that exp only can not be included but here i was there for 9 months.
> 
> Please advise and confirm.


You can find it out yourself by creating an EOI, entering details as per your circumstances (7.9 years offshore and 0.9 onshore work experience) and the system will still award you 10 points for work experience (5 to 8 years offshore) and not 15. This is how the system worked about a year ago, maybe you can try this scenario and find out if it still is the same.


----------



## Ipschauhan (May 20, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You can find it out yourself by creating an EOI, entering details as per your circumstances (7.9 years offshore and 0.9 onshore work experience) and the system will still award you 10 points for work experience (5 to 8 years offshore) and not 15. This is how the system worked about a year ago, maybe you can try this scenario and find out if it still is the same.


Hi Keeda,

I am trying to get in touch with you..but unable send private messages. I have received -Ve ACS results today. Need your advice on proceeding further please. Would really appreciate if you can share your contact number with me and give me your 10 min's of time. 

Many thanks
Inder Chauhan


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys after completion of Bachelors degree if we have one year and 4 months experience is that fine to get +ve skill assessment from ACS. In Australia I completed Masters which is also Major in ICT but I don't have experience in the relevant occupation code. I don't need any points for my experience just I need a +ve skills assessment is that possible to get with above criteria please let me know your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## imad.khalid (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello, 

I am a CS graduate. And Applying for Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
I have a question regarding the number of years of experience and suitability criteria.

1) I have a work experience of 3 years in nominated occupation which is closely related. 2 years will be used for skill assessment by ACS and 1 year will be used as Skilled Employment. So that means I wont get the 5 points for minimum 3 years skill employment?

2) If I have 1 year of skilled employment but total 3 years of experience. Am i even elligible for Immigration? Do we need 3 years of SKILLED EMPLOYMENT for Immigration ( which is equal to 5 years of total experience? Or Total of 3 years of experience is enough?

Please help me in this.


----------

